

Ask YC: HeclBuilder.com - davidw

ATTENTION: <i></i>Java plugin required<i></i>.  Sorry, but it wouldn't be possible to build this otherwise.<p>I have hacked up http://www.heclbuilder.com recently.  It's not complete, but I thought I'd ask for comments and opinions about what people would like to see in it.<p>I know the design is quite simple - I am just not very good at that so I kept it simple.  Very specific advice appreciated, "I don't like the design" is a bit useless, unless you want to volunteer to fix it:-)
======
safetytrick
Link: <http://heclbuilder.com>

------
amjith
I like what I see. A short demo video of how to create a small script and test
it out might be helpful.

~~~
davidw
I'm a bit ambivalent about videos. I personally loathe them and won't watch
them, but realize that some people might like to sit there watching a video
instead of clicking on 'create script' and trying it out.

What would you want to see in one?

~~~
amjith
A video that is less than 5 mins which shows how to create a simple hello
world script. I don't like longer tutorial videos either, but a demo helps
anyone with starting trouble.

------
tdavis
There is a big difference between "If you have trouble with applets..." and
"If these applets rape your browser with a rusty pole..." -- I would have
preferred a... heartier warning.

Firefox froze so bad it didn't even know it was frozen. It was actually kind
of interesting.

------
NoBSWebDesign
I clicked the first script in the list (the 2d rotator thingy) and it froze up
my browser and maxed my cpu when I hit run script. Not too cool. Glad I have
the Session Restore addon. Running the latest Firefox on Mac OS X.

~~~
NoBSWebDesign
BTW, I think that comment sounded a little nastier than I meant it to. Just
trying to give some helpfule feedback :-) Cool concept though.

~~~
davidw
Sorry about that, but it's the Java plugin. Not a lot I can do about that:-(

~~~
epall
I got the same failure with a WebKit nightly. I run Java applets and JWS apps
from the browser all the time, so the Java Plugin doesn't seem to be broken on
my system.

Could it be because I'm still stuck on Java 1.5?

~~~
davidw
I checked on it, and it's giving me errors even with the latest Java from
here:

<http://download.java.net/jdk6/>

 _Sigh_... I wish the Java guys would get it together.

------
gsmaverick
Neat little application! And Hecl is a great up-and-coming programming
language.

